# Winchester VS. Corbon



## aashish87 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to the forums so first a little info about my guns. I own a Colt Gold Cup Trophy and a Glock 30 (both .45 ACP for those who don't know.) I've always been a Winchester man. I currently use Winchester white box 230 grain for target ammo, but this is about my defense ammo. I use Winchester 230 grain jacketed hollow point. Now I hear many good things about Corbon, so I tried their 230 grain hollow point too and I liked it about the same. My question is which would you prefer Winchester or Corbon (for defense)? What are your thoughts on the brands in general? Any other brands I should look at?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I carry Federal Hydra-shock on duty. The old Winchester Black Talon was very good, but liberals wet their pants over them and they disappeared. I was able to get them yet for law enforcement. They were called Ranger SXT. The claw was rounded off a little. Wouldn't want to scratch a criminal you know. I don't know if they are still around or not. Corbon is good, but expensive.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Federal Personal Defense in 165gn would be my 1st choice. Less bullet weight means less recoil, and less penetration, likely the bullet stays in you're target and doesn't overpenetrate and the reduced recoil keepse your muzzle on target better.


----------

